# When did your morning sickness end?



## greenie

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and morning sickness is as bad as ever!! I don't think it's quite hyperemesis, I can keep some food down and my weight is stable but I am sick a few times everyday and nauseous 24/7. I am v miserable!!:growlmad:

When did your m/s stop or get a bit better when you were expecting twins or triplets? (or quads!) I'm getting panicky about the fact this might not go away! :wacko:


----------



## lizziedripping

M/s is vile! :nope: I have every sympathy hun.

I have to say that mine wasn't as bad with the twins as it was carrying my singleton daughter. It was however worse than with my singleton son. Somewhere inbetween the two. I am carrying two boys.

I had good days and bad - and the bad days flattened me - felt like I had a virus. I even vomited at the school gate - how humiliating.

With each of my pregnancies the sickness declined gradually from 12wks - it isn't an overnight thing. You'll begin to have sick-free days more and more until by around 16-20wks you just feel mildly queezy. I still felt grim occasionally even at 20wks, but I had respite inbetween.

The only thing that worked for me with my daughter was acupuncture and travel wristbands. I was so relieved when I got past 16wks with her. 

I know it's really horrid hun, but by the time you hit the 20's, the sickness will be a distant memory. It is relatively rare to be one of the poor women who have m/s throughout the pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## genies girl

im i4 weeks and i think mine is starting to have more good days than bad, im only sick once or twice a day now which is a vast improvement on the last few weeks.

Are you managing to eat?


----------



## greenie

Hi and thanks for the replies. Yes, I can eat and my weight is no longer going down, think it may even have gone back up a little now. I really can't stand the nausea though, it's constant and was hoping it would have abated by now. Looks like I may have a few more weeks left. Thanks guys, nice to know there is light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## mamato2more

Mine ended Monday when they were born! I had it all the way through..One thing that really helped is first thing in the morning, I would have a couple of dried apricots..Crackers made me sicker, but those were great..It really helped..So, you may have to experiment with what works for you!


----------



## Laura2919

Poor you hun! I never had it but I know lots of women who did and they were all different times when it stopped. A friend is pregnant with her 3rd child and she never had it with the first too and it comes and goes with her 3rd! x


----------



## Lindyloo

It must be horendous to have it all the way through, I had 24/7 nausea which is the same as with my 2 sons but it lasted longer this time and it 's probably only eased enough to feel human in the past 2 weeks (about 18 weeks)


----------



## greenie

Ended when they were born?!?!? Good grief I feel sick at the thought. That's very unlucky non?!? Were you literally being sick right up to the delivery?


----------



## mamato2more

greenie said:


> Ended when they were born?!?!? Good grief I feel sick at the thought. That's very unlucky non?!? Were you literally being sick right up to the delivery?

For me, it was just in the morning..I had to eat those apricots first thing, or I would throw up whatever I tried eating..or drinking..Those were my magic pill!


----------



## greenie

phew! maybe I'll get some dried apricots...


----------



## xgem27x

I had it terrible up until 16 weeks, and even now I will have days when I am really ill! From about 16-18 weeks though I felt great... then the back ache started lol!! xx


----------



## TwoBumps

I think it started to ease around 20 weeks, but as some of the others have said it was very gradual and I started to have days when I still felt sick but managed to not actually be sick!!

In fact I have had a stomach virus this week and it was exactly the same as MS and reminded me just how vile it is so you have my sympathies! Don't think that I could go through that again!!


----------



## auntcarrie

I threw up every day of my pregnancy too, except the days I took Zofran (anti-nausea). I even puked the day I had the C-section. 

By the 3rd trimester it got a little better - just puked in the morning and 20 minutes later I was OK and could eat. 1st & 2nd trimester - no such luck - it lasted all day which is why I went on the pills.

Hoping you don't have it as bad as I did! It was one of the worst things about being pregnant...!


----------



## FsMummy

wow, sounds like i was lucky. ive had one singleton pg and 1 twin pg and didnt get any morning sickness at all with either :shrug: no back ache with my twin pg either! hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------

